# Brand new look 585 Ultra



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

Received my brand new 585 Ultra today. It's one of the 4 XXL's coming to the US. It looks absolutely fantastic. Despite it being the "XXL" it doesn't truly look as big as it is; a big plus.

Pictures tomorrow, and a report by the end of the week.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

*585 Ultra pictures*

Here are some pictures of the new bike. The newest batch of Ultras received the clear coat, which to me is very nice. A report soon. Only had 1 real ride on it yet.


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

very nice, i love the saddle-bar drop and the srm, only thing is the wheels make it look kinda old.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah, its true. i was hoping my first paycheck might take a big chunk out of some new ksyrium ES's, but alas, my parents decide it should go towards the new frameset. can't complain much, but oh well.


----------



## lemond111 (May 22, 2005)

Bike is awesome, congrats. White bar tape matches well. Curious - how tall are you b/c you have the biggest frame and the seat height is pretty high?


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

*sizing*

I am a little shy of 6'2". Inseam 34-35". And yes, it is the largest frame they make; the 59. I'm running a 125mm stem, too.


----------



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

Nice. I just got an 'old' KG381i and love it. Have you had one of those? I am wondering how the 585 compares. I would probably ride a 57 (XL?). 

Seems like they may have changed the geo a bit from the KG381/481 and I was wondering how it is different.

Thanks for you thoughts!


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

yes, i owned a KG381i back in 2003. only rode it for 8 months or so, though. i wouldn't be able to tell you what kind of differences in geometry there was, but the KG was a supremely comfortable bike, just not as race-ready as the 585s. for someone who doesn't race but simply enjoys their time on their bike, the KG is a fantastic way to go.

One problem i found with the KG though, is the undersized seatpost.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

OK. I finally have time to write about _the bike._

It's fantastic.

I came off a 2004 Specialized E5, size 58cm. My legs are so long that even that size looked small on me. Finally I've got a bike that really fits! As you can see but not tell for sure, this is the largest frame Look makes, the XXL. Supposedly only 4 XXL 585's were imported to the US this year, and I got one! Earlier I was thinking I could have gone for the XL had I known that I'm not going to grow anymore, but that simply isn't concrete yet (I'm 17). Now that I've got it, the extra 2cm don't hurt it at all. Perhaps one could do an intricate flex test and find the XL to be slightly stiffer, but I doubt it's huge; they're both large bikes.

So, how does it ride? Considering I went from about a yard of exposed seat post on the Specialized to the relatively reasonable amount seen in the above pictures, the _in saddle_ responsiveness is just miles ahead on the Look. Using the SRM on both bikes, I think I can quantitatively say that I can make more watts in the saddle on the Look. Out of the saddle, I believe the Look is a bit stiffer, not a tremendous amount, but considering it's a bigger frame, its not something for me to cry about. 

Handling can be summed up in one word: telepathic. Cornering @ 30mph+ is magnificent. I have a descent nearby with some major curves, some of which can be taken (with enough experience, but also enough nerve) at 40-42mph. It is also prime car-chasing territory (I've made up 15-20 second gaps to cars over the course of less than a mile.) I've tried to incorporate it into most of my rides these days, simply because the 585 Ultra does it so flawlessly. The last time I did it, I used the brakes less, worried a tad, but the bike never complained or went out of hand. Like I said, it seems to always find the right line. 

So how does that handling apply to everyday riding? I think at first one might call it a little bit nervous. I have gotten used to it, and would prefer to call it comfortably sensitive. 

I've still only got ~150mi on it, because of the fact that it's the off season (about 50 of them were on a ride with Robin Williams). I can't wait to start racing it. It is a supremely beautiful frame, and I'm sure it'll get some second glances at the start line. 

Oh and by the way, when I weighed it with the set up in the above pictures, except with Ksyrium Equipes instead of SLs, it weighed 18.45lb. When I took the SRM off, replaced it with standard Dura Ace crank and BB, and put on the above Ksyrium SLs, it weighed 16.6lb. Here is the entire set-up:

*Handlebar*: Easton Equipe Pro 44cm
*Stem*: Easton EC70 130mm (or 120mm, I don't remember which)
*Shifters, Derailleurs, Brakes, Crankset/BB, Chain, Cassette*: Shimano Dura Ace 10
*Seatpost*: Zeus Carbon
*Saddle*: Fizik Aliante Ti
*Bottle Cages*: Arundel Dave-O
*Wheels*: 2003 Mavic Ksyrium SL
*Tires*: Vredestein Fortezza Tricomp


----------

